# Obama killing conservatism



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://dailycaller.com/2015/02/09/obama ... servatism/

Obama hints that immigration will drown conservatism. Like we didn't know what he was up to already. It would require only two functional brain cells to know what he wanted to do a couple of years ago. More like six and a half years ago. I only hope he doesn't go for dictator before we can have another election.


----------

